# Shenyang China



## algrace (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi There
I have the opportunity of making the move to Shenyang China for 2 years, I have been lucky to have worked in the Far East for 10 years but my wife to be has not, and my company is flying her out with me next month to see what she thinks.
is there anybody living currently in Shenyang who could assist with information etc for her to feel comfortable.
Look forward to hearing from somebody soon.

Regards

Allan


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say try and find a sunny warm day with blue sky and book a last minute ticket... On the serious side. Its a big city but it lacks on western features other major cities have. The centre is modernizing at high pace so things change rapidly. Be aware the winters are really cold with very dry air.


----------



## HKGG (Mar 31, 2018)

Lots of sauna places with great services.


----------

